# Doesnt wag his tail



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi know this might be a stupid question but my puppy doesn't really wag his tail that much at all... He wags his tail when we enter the room and sometimes when he's being fed, but that's about it. He's 15 weeks old, we're pretty sure he's a puppy mill pup, we got him when he was 10 weeks old. He seems to be a happy little thing, he plays all the time and does great with training too, but even when he plays his tail stays completely still exept curl up over his back when he's walking and running (he's half cav half bichon). I was just wondering if this is normal or if it's something we should worry about?  Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel didn't wag much as a puppy, i wouldn't worry too much for now as it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok hehe I'll try to not worry the, I think it's just the whole image of the happy dog with the wagging tail that is stuck in my head and he just doesn't do it, I keep worry he's bored, even tho I play with him all that time, prob more than most people would becase of the lack of tail wagging :blush:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok I have a little update on all this, don't know if anyone is even gonna read this but if u do any advice or personal experiences would be much appreciated :blush: He doesn't wag his tail much for me (heartbroken :crying: ), but he does for my boyfirend, I spend nearly all day with him, I walk him, feed him, play with him and train him. He harldy ever playbites with me but bites the dear life out of my boyfriend. He'd rather sit in my lap than his and follows me around most of the time. Does he just see me as plain old boring mum or is there something else? Like I never ever get a tail wag from him unless I enter the room :crying: (I know I prob sound like a sap  I just need some advice or something to help me understand his behaviour)


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Again, Tummel's the same, I rarely get wagged at but when my OH comes home he goes nuts...i don't think it's because we're boring i think because they see other people less those other people are more interesting...i know for a fact when i'm away for a day i get a fantastic reception from Tummel(howling, tail going like mad, jumping for cuddles and kisses) whereas my OH just gets a cuddle and wags.


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

hehe thank you so much, god I am such an overprotecting mom at the moment, it's just that's he's my first dog and because of where he came from I'm just worried he might be a bit different, but he is the most lovely dog in the world :001_tongue: I just want to give him the best chanse possible :blush:


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

hehe thank you so much, god I am such an overprotecting mom at the moment, it's just that's he's my first dog and because of where he came from I'm just worried he might be a bit different, but he is the most lovely dog in the world :001_tongue: I just want to give him the best chanse possible :blush:


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

He seems to have bonded very well with you and don't worry about him not biting you he sees you as the boss and is treating you with respect as for the tail wagging he may be a laid back boy and doesn't get to excited which will be a blessing later on.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Duke's nearly 8years old and he isn't a big tail wagger never has been but I just have to look at his face to know if he's happy or not and I'm sure as you go through life you'll be the same.

Clover is a mad tail wagger...sometimes wish her's didn't wag as much.

Don't worry about tail wagging as long as you think your doing everything right and you think the pups happy then don't worry. Try to read facial expressions instead.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Dogs wag their tail when aroused. Only a small proportion of the time then can tail wagging be attributed to feeling 'happy'. Perhaps your boyfriend induces more stress in the dog (not necessarily bad stress).


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocky hardly ever wags his tail  I always look at dogs walking along happily beside their owners, tails wagging and they look so happy and excited! Rocky never does that


----------

